# Login without a password



## Bellum (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it possible to modify an existing account so that it doesn't need a password (or accepts a blank password) to login?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 21, 2011)

```
passwd -l [user]
```
Just hit "enter" twice when supplying the new password? (untested)


----------



## Bellum (Jul 21, 2011)

Agh, I didn't use the correct arguments, I guess. That works perfectly, thanks.


----------

